# Manduca carrier question: where do baby's feet go?



## MeowPurr32

Should my 6-week-old's feet sit inside the Manduca or outside? (The Manduca is very similar to the Ergo carrier). 

I know the legs should be in the M-position (froggy), but do the feet sit inside the carrier (in the little corners of the front panel) or with his legs/feet a bit outside the carrier?

I thought his feetsies should be inside the carrier at this point, but the online video by Manduca shows the newborn should have his feet outside the carrier??

BTW, he's 6-weeks-old, 56 cm. (22 inches), weights about 4700 g. (10 pounds), does not yet have full neck control, so carrier goes up to his neck, is in the fully extended setting, if any of this matters.


----------



## freckleonear

Whatever he's most comfortable with. Newborns usually start off with their legs froggied inside the carrier. By 6 weeks some babies are ready for legs out, but some prefer to keep them in for a bit longer. :)


----------



## MeowPurr32

Thanks. And how do I know when he's ready to stop using the newborn insert?


----------



## xsadiex

I stopped using the insert at about 11 weeks as it kept on popping undone as he's such a big boy haha x


----------



## NDH

My LO kept standing up when i had her froggied - that's when i knew she was ready to sit with her legs out.


----------



## EarthMama

Yes, my son kept trying to stand with froggied legs, that's how I knew it was time to put them out


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Scarlett just tries to stand with froggied legs so we never used the insert and she had legs out.


----------



## Snuffy

Ollie's 3 months old and screams blue murder when I try to put him in the Boba with legs out :(


----------

